# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  mejor dvd

## luis p11

hola amigos¡ una pregunta alos entendido.cual es el mejor dvd de rutinas con monedas,soy nuevo y quiero tener un dvd que me silva de apollo alos libros que tengo.gracia a todos

----------


## cuenk

DVD - Enciclopedia de Prestidigitación con Monedas de Rubinstein
en tiendamagia:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/749

----------


## Ella

cuenk, en ese dvd no viene ninguna rutina con monedas

----------


## luis p11

ella, que me aconsejas?  :Lol:

----------


## humorymagia

Si quieres empezar con Monedas... Hay ún DVD con Monedas de Mariano Goñi. Tecnicas con Monedas Vol. 1 y 2

Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> ella, que me aconsejas?



el que dice cuenk esta muy bien como para reforzar la tecnica pero si lo que buscas es juegos no los veras alli
para eso es mejor el de roth
el de goñi tiene poquitos juegos y si dices que tienes libros, supongo que tendras los de marre con lo cual tienes un dilema: que juego hago?
pasate por el posit que hay en numismagia alli hay una relacion de dvds

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

El de Roth... de todas maneras (las 11  clases), luego el de Rubinstein para mejorar y conocer nuevas técnicas, luego los de Bertini, Sankey, Kurtis Kam y Sanada para pulir y agregar cosillas (son los buenos). Para agregar nuevas rutinas los de del NY coin seminar y el coinvention.

Deja el de Noblezada para algo muy básico...
Parte con los de Roth... de todas maneras.

----------


## luis p11

como se llaman estos dvd?

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Los de Roth:
Expert coin magic... made easy
Ultimate Coin magic collection

Primero se editaron en VHS en una chorrera de VHS que conformaban la Expert coin magic made easy collection (eran mas de 10).

Ahora se encuentran en DVD separadas

----------


## cuenk

> cuenk, en ese dvd no viene ninguna rutina con monedas


es verdad, pregunta por rutinas...   :Oops:  lo siento

----------


## luis p11

me refiero alos dvd de bertini ,sankei,kurtis kam......etc. como se titulan estos dvd?,es facil de conseguir?.............etc

----------


## luis p11

no lo domino,pero para preguntar por estos dvd hace falta dominarlos?.solo quiero informacion para seleccionar lo que mas me interesa.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Revolutionary coin Technique
Silverado
Revolutionary coin magic, the modem classic 1 y 2
el de sanada no recuerdo el nombre...
pero parte por Roth

----------


## Ayy

y los de David Stone no os parecen recomendables?

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Si...sobre todo para mejorar...
...pero parte por Roth

----------


## ilusionao

Para empezar con los de Roth cuál es más aconsejable: Expert coin magic made easy o los de Ultimate coin magic collection? O cuál es la diferencia entre ellos?

----------


## Moss

Con los "Easy" tienes para dar y tomar, son los más básicos. La diferencia estriba en la dificultad técnica.

----------


## jackosky

Sick de Ponta / Smith....pero las técnicas son complicadas....viene con las monedas y unas Ca*******... he visto solo la propaganda, pero promete mil, si logras esas rutinas seras un mini master....

----------


## Ravenous

> Sick de Ponta / Smith....pero las técnicas son complicadas....viene con las monedas y unas Ca*******... he visto solo la propaganda, pero promete mil, si logras esas rutinas seras un mini master....


Eeeeeeeeh... No.

----------


## jackosky

Ravenous...eeeeeeeeeeeehhh   NO'?...  ¿por que no?... dije que era complicado,  no le voy a recomendar el de Ben Salinas o si :Confused: ....también puede ser el de Fucking coins.... pero abusa del enman********.... eeeeee si?

----------


## jackosky

o por lo de mini master :Confused: ....

----------


## Ravenous

por lo de mini master

----------


## kuisi

Yo recomendaría los de Roth, David Stone o el "Metal: Getting Started" de Jones, es moderno y muy bien explicado. El "Sick" es tremendamente dificil, sobre todo si estas empezando.

Slds

----------


## julioso

Para aprender técnicas no las aprendería nunca de un dvd, pues no las adaptas a ti, sino que te adaptas tu a ellas... y eso muy bueno no es.

Dvd con rutinas para ejecutar... tienes los Esence de Gea, ahi tienes rutinas de monedas para dar y tomar, aconsejo no influenciarse demasiado por Gea, porque inconscientemente copias sus movimientos y no es bueno ser otro mago. Tambien está con denominación de Rubiales, dvd muy chulo con 10 rutinas muy buenas

----------


## julioso

Para aprender técnicas no las aprendería nunca de un dvd, pues no las adaptas a ti, sino que te adaptas tu a ellas... y eso muy bueno no es.

Dvd con rutinas para ejecutar... tienes los Esence de Gea, ahi tienes rutinas de monedas para dar y tomar, aconsejo no influenciarse demasiado por Gea, porque inconscientemente copias sus movimientos y no es bueno ser otro mago. Tambien está con denominación de Rubiales, dvd muy chulo con 10 rutinas muy buenas

----------


## antonio29

Yo solo tengo metal de eric jones (muy recomendado, pero en ingles) y sick de ponta the smith (es mas avanzado, no se para a explicar, da por supuesto que lo sabes. Y lo peor es que no tiene apenas audio). Aun asi, si quieres aprender tecnicas, usa siempre un buen libro. Los dvd suelen ser para rutinas. Sé que llego tarde, pero espero ser util

----------

